# Friday Nov 30th - Magnetic Fields special at How Does It Feel To Be Loved? in Brixton



## clandestino (Nov 28, 2012)

This Friday's HDIF in Brixton is a Magnetic Fields special. Quite why we haven't done a Magnetic Fields special before now is a mystery. We've had members of the band attend the night (here's Claudia at the Canterbury Arms in 2004: http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk/oct1peterclaudia.jpg). Stephin almost DJ-ed at a night we did in 2005. We've had people on their knees in the middle of the dancefloor when we've played certain Magnetic Fields classics. But we've never done a proper, full-blown Magnetic Fields special...until now.

So on Friday we will be playing lots and lots of Magnetic Fields songs, from throughout their career, alongside our usual mixture of indiepop and northern soul. If there's a specific Magnetic Fields song you'd like to dance to, please email me and I'll add it to the list. If you want to hear lots of the slower songs nice and loud, then turn up early. I always love the first hour and a half of the Brixton HDIF, when the club is slowly filling up and I get to play loads of slow/obscure/slow and obscure songs - it feels like the dream secret pub tucked away down a quiet backstreet far away from the real world. Adding lots of Magnetic Fields songs to all of that sounds like heaven.

Indie song of the week: "We Are The Men That You'll Grow To Love Soon" by Let's Wrestle. Brilliant lo-fi pop, in honour of their live show at the Lexington this Tuesday. 
Soul song of the week: "I Ain't Finish Yet" by Robert & Ron. I meant to play this at the last HDIF but didn't get round it to. Fantastic southern soul, more Sam & Dave than Sam & Dave themselves!

------------

How Does It Feel To Be Loved?
Friday November 30th
Canterbury Arms, Canterbury Crescent, Brixton, SW9 7QD, 9pm-2am. £4 for members, £6 for non members. Membership is free from http://www.howdoesitfeel.co.uk

Magnetic Fields special. A night celebrating the magnificence of Stephin Merritt and company has been long overdue at HDIF. We'll be playing songs from throughout the band's career from "The Charm Of The Highway Strip" to "69 Love Songs" and beyond. Guest DJ: Colm McCrory (Language Of Flowers)

We play: indiepop, northern soul, girl groups, Motown, and the songs that saved your life


----------



## clandestino (Nov 30, 2012)

Tonight! Tonight!


----------

